# No more satori



## DrFever (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone else notice  no shops are selling  satori seeds  ??????  only Mandaly  is  
 better stock up  before there is no more  hell i might have to    try to  get some before there is  none left or does anyone  want to trade   pm me i got  few different   strains  you might like


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL--this seems to happen almost every year lately.  The shops run out and have to wait for Mandala to restock.  Satori has gotten very popular over the years.  I cannot imagine that Mandala is not going to keep producing Satori and that the shops are not going to keep reselling it.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--this seems to happen almost every year lately.  The shops run out and have to wait for Mandala to restock.  Satori has gotten very popular over the years.  I cannot imagine that Mandala is not going to keep producing Satori and that the shops are not going to keep reselling it.


  i  Just herd that  the   breeders are  extremely  sick  for last couple of years


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, Mike has been sick, but I still believe that Mandala will continue.  I can think of no successful company that could not survive the retirement of one of the senior members.  I do not know how large an organization Mandala is, but it has to be decent sized and have a number of very skilled employees and management to be where they are today.  They were fairly new when I bought my first Satori seed in 2007 and are now a major breeder with gear in high demand.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

And they owe most of it to you THG. lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 29, 2014)

Someday soon, I hope to run this glorious strain


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> And they owe most of it to you THG. lol



satori was my first grow thanks to thg.always have it in room ever since.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope it is always in my grows, it is for sure a good friend of mine, that satori.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

I did snag another 10 pack while they were in stock at the Tude.  I hope that it is always in my grows, too.


----------



## chevey (Oct 20, 2014)

_Go to Herbies seeds, got them all  he is a official reseller for Mandela. Even got speed  queen They Mandela discontinued them supposedly. _


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2014)

Since Mandala has quit breeding Speed Queen, if Herbies has seeds, they are old stock.  Mandala has dozens of resellers, with Herbies being only one of them.


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2014)

I went with CabinFever's satori/haze


----------



## chevey (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya! I noticed that too, was on Mandela site @like I said them not restocking. Then on Herbies I saw it.Guess if I was looking for it I would have seen out of stock.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2014)

umbra said:


> I went with CabinFever's satori/haze



I like smoking haze a lot, but have never grown it. Isn't it a long flowering time?  I bet that would be a very fun cross... I also wonder what the plant structure will be... Let us know please.


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2014)

I will. I just popped some beans, but not these.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2014)

What did ya pop? Are you thinking of a journal?


----------



## umbra (Oct 21, 2014)

maybe a journal, not sure...I popped 
pink louie 13th og
Apollo 13
gdp


----------



## MR1 (Oct 21, 2014)

That GDP is one I would like to grow someday, very hard to find seeds.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 22, 2014)

ordered from attitude and it says they are in stock(even though i think its questionable since i ordered breeders pack, didnt come in breeders pack, and look smaller than satori beans i ordered in the past)


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2014)

MR1 said:


> That GDP is one I would like to grow someday, very hard to find seeds.


I was lucky someone gifted them to me.

 :joint:


----------



## MR1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Umbra you are lucky to have such good friends.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 22, 2014)

i just looked at herbies they are in stock


----------

